# Recent find 64 stingray all original



## vastingray (Jan 30, 2015)

All original Dec 64


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 30, 2015)

That is a beauty.


----------



## Intense One (Jan 30, 2015)

Where are you finding these beauties?


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 30, 2015)

great looking ride!!!


----------



## rweaver (Jan 30, 2015)

Amazing !!! I been looking for that bike.


----------

